# What is this?



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

A friend of mine called me earlier today and asked if I would look at some pics of his male Citronella who had some "spots" on his back and tell him what I thought. I just assumed that the frog had an unusual pattern, but after looking at the pictures it seems there is more going on than that. I did a little research to see what this could be and came up empty handed. I looked up pictures of chytrid, fungal and bacterial infections, and just basic frog illnesses with no luck. Anyone have any ideas? He said it started out as a small blue dot about four months ago and now looks like an eyeball. I've never seen anything like this. I gave him Dr. Frye's e-mail address and suggested he have his local vet do a culture.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry, I'm trying to pull pics from the e-mail he sent me and am having no luck. Let me try this again.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

A picture would definitely help in identifying it.

Edit: I guess we posted at the same time. 
I've never seen anything like that. Hopefully the frog heals up quick.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i had some azurues that had the same thing, it looked to be sort of when people get prickly heat, with the azureus i applied neosporin with a q tip and it healed in a few days


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/53913-gray-skin-blotches-azureus.html
Here's a thread that might help.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Update: My friend called me yesterday with good news. He took Julio's advice and started using neosporin on the frog. He said that the place is almost completely healed now. Thanks Julio!


----------

